
The Death of the Small Guy - transburgh
http://www.marketingpilgrim.com/2007/05/the-death-of-the-small-guy.html
======
ereldon
This is a fascinating post... I have to wonder if the web is going to get more
boring, with large companies solidifying their market share.

